# What setup are you using for TSS?



## hambone76 (Mar 8, 2019)

I have an 1187 Supermag and I’m trying to figure out which way to go with my choke. Should I back off on the constriction or tighten it up? My barrel length is 22”, the ammo is the TSS 3.5” #7’s, 2&1/4oz. 
What choke/constriction do y’all use? 
I shot a 3” gun with the older Heavy 7’s for years and had great results with a .665 choke. The 3.5” stuff is new to me. 
I know that each gun, choke, ammo combo is going to get different results, I just need some basic info to figure out which way to go so I don’t shoot 100’s of dollars worth of ammo in this process.
I am getting great patterns with 3.5” Longbeard XR #5’s from the same gun and choke combo (224 in a 10” circle at 30 yards) so I’m in no rush to figure this out. I’ll start my season with them while I work out the kinks with the TSS. 
Thanks in advance for any info.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Mar 8, 2019)

stick with lead


----------



## hrstille (Mar 8, 2019)

The smaller the shot size, the tighter the choke. You'll have poor patterns with larger shot and tight chokes. It creates a lot of flyers due to constriction. 7s I'd go with a 650-655.


----------



## Beagler282 (Mar 8, 2019)

I shoot a 870 with a .655 choke. I tried the Federal TSS #9's and the pattern was not any better than the Longbeard XR #6. I'm sticking with the LB's instead of trying to find a choke to accommodate the more expensive shells.


----------



## goblr77 (Mar 8, 2019)

No need to shoot 7's in TSS. Go with 9's and open up your choke to the .675-.680 range. You'll be amazed at the pattern you'll see.


----------



## OleRed15 (Mar 8, 2019)

I would suggest somewhere from .665-.675. I had an 870 supermag and with a .665 Indian creek shooting Tss #9’s At 20 and 40 yards was way to tight for what I like. Tss from my experience likes more open chokes and you would probably get a suitable hunting pattern with a basic extra full in the .680 range. 
And forget the 7’s go with straight 9’s


----------



## Gaswamp (Mar 8, 2019)

U got a 12ga...don't worry about TSS


----------



## hambone76 (Mar 8, 2019)

Gaswamp said:


> U got a 12ga...don't worry about TSS


Very true.....but I’m always looking to make an already great setup even better if I can.


----------



## scottyd917 (Mar 8, 2019)

My 12g set up is .670 Kicks GT with #5 XR's and is pretty stout. Not sure about numbers on paper. But if something happened to my TSS gun, I would not hesitate to bring it afield and make a 40 yard shot.


----------



## Preacher56 (Mar 8, 2019)

I have a benelli sbe2 3.5” gun that I may take to the woods this year. I hand loaded some 2oz loads of tss 9s and have a .665 Indian ck choke in it. I also loaded up some 2oz loads of federal HW7s that I may try in it. After 4or5 years of packing a 20ga it’s hard to lug a 12 around anymore! Unless the state you are hunting in requires it you don’t need 7s in tss. 9s will give you both pattern and penetration out to places that are unobtainable by lead loads.


----------



## mhammock (Mar 8, 2019)

10 ga H&R with kicks 690 3.5in #9 apex TSS


----------



## mhammock (Mar 8, 2019)

40 yards


----------



## deast1988 (Mar 8, 2019)

Federals have flex flight control wad. I’ve seen them like tighter wads. No clue why, 

Apex, Nitro, Handloads all like .665+ 

Federal is a finicky joker. 

I run a .562-5 Sumtoy with apex #8
I run a .560 mad max hand loads #9
No clue what the choke is on the .410

My 12ga I’m running .665 trulock 2 3/4in 2oz 8x9 handloads.

Other Is a 3in 2.25oz #9 handload. 

Haven’t shot the 12 yet to see if the .665 is right for it.


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Mar 8, 2019)

Have 2 primary guns for TSS.

Remington 870 in 28 gauge with a Millet red dot and a Sumtoy choke (waiting to get it back - hope it makes it before the season gets here).

Secondary: Mossberg 500 in 410 with a factory full barrel, a B-Square bracket and a Sig red dot.

Might shoot 870 20 gauge with some low recoil 20's, but honestly ain't really wanting to shoot nothing quite that loud.


----------



## Preacher56 (Mar 8, 2019)

What’s the shot load on the apex 10ga


mhammock said:


> 10 ga H&R with kicks 690 3.5in #9 apex TSS


----------

